# rebuilding



## thc301 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi guys,
I'm 100% sure that most of you here are mechanics. Can you help me figure something out? thanks! I'd like my 400 c.i engine rebuilt but i'm not sure which parts I need. Can you list the complete parts that I need to rebuild this engine? The car is 1972 GTO btw. Thank you very much!

I will search the internet also and check this thread later.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Couple questions need to be answered first....
What do you expect the motor to do when your done?? ( do you want it stock, full drag?)
How much money do you have to spend??
How much of the work can you do yourself??


----------



## thc301 (Apr 24, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Couple questions need to be answered first....
> What do you expect the motor to do when your done?? ( do you want it stock, full drag?)
> How much money do you have to spend??
> How much of the work can you do yourself??


Thanks for the reply. I would like it stock and I will be getting help rebuilding it. I called an egine rebuilder and he gave me a quote of $2,500 and $2,000 from another shop. I figured that half of that 2k is labor so i'm wondering how much are the parts. Plus, I'd like to keep track of the parts they changed if I decide to take it to them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You could get the parts yourself and have the machine shop do the block and head work. Take the bare block and crank in first so the shop can tell you what oversize pistions and undersize bearings size you need. I would do forged pistions, cast iron rings, std or a mild cam and lifter kit. Double roller timing set, high volume oil pump. Have the machine shop do the boring, crank grinding, cam bearing install, check the rods, hang the pistions on the rods, valve job, block cleaning. I would also have them balance the rotating assembly. Then you guys can assemble the parts yourself.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

The parts you buy and those you replace depend on 2 things:
1. The condition of your existing parts
2. What you expect from the engine.

Some parts should always be replaced during a rebuild (like bearings), but others are discretionary depending on wear and intended usage (like pushrods).

I don't know how a shop can do parts and labor for a good quality rebuild on a Pontiac for $2000. You'd be hard pressed to do a small block Chevy for that. Here is a basic parts list for what you'll need:

Complete gasket set
Rings
Bearings
Pistons
Oil pump
Oil pump pickup
Cam 
Lifters
Timing chain & gears
Water pump
Valve springs
Valves
Retainers
Keepers
PC seals

Optional parts would include pushrods, rocker arms, and anything you want to upgrade.

And then you'll need the machine work done:

Turn crank
Bore & Hone block
Install freeze plugs & cam bearings
Re-size rods
Press piston on rods
Balance rotating assembly
Machine heads

During assembly, you'll then want to rebuild the carb and the distributor to assure a correct level of performance and install all new tuning parts (plugs, wires, cap, rotor, etc).

Most of the engines I build come in at the $3500 range, and I work cheap... better check and see what they're including as part of the "rebuild"...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

lars said:


> The parts you buy and those you replace depend on 2 things:
> 1. The condition of your existing parts
> 2. What you expect from the engine.
> 
> ...


:agree 

I picked up my 389 today and the total bill including a dyno was $4300, I'll post the itemized charges tomorrow.


----------

